# Bullet proof Spanish fly.



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

Here is the basic material from Home Depot, Lowe's, etc. Tie down cord.


Components and tools. Cut tie down cord to length.


Wire the tie down to the hook near the eye. Pass one end of the wire through the hook eye before twisting. Burn the front end of the tie down cord at the eye of the hook


Wire it again near the hook bend.


Paint the portion of the tie down cord along the hook shank with glitter fingernail polish. Go fishing.



I usually tie mine a little long and trim it to length when I find out how long the bait is at the time.

I fish it two ways: Fast or dead. Some days one works better than the other.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Thats very similar to something I tie for Spanish Ken. The best Mack fly is definitely a simple one. Putting time into them will not benefit you for sure


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Good post. Hey thanks appreciate the tips men :yes:!


----------

